# Havana trip report. (Image Heavy)



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I got back from Havana last night and figured I would share some pics. I have been to Havana several times in past years but this was the first trip that I took without Mrs. Tarks! Our last trip last Jan was her last and that put a smile on my face!

I met up with 4 other Canadian botl's for a guys week of cigars, rum and great food. Oh, and cute Cuban ladies!







We stayed at a Casa (Evora) on the 9th floor penthouse at Prado 20. A great location with an great patio and view.

Smoked lots of great cigars and a few disappointments. Two that were blah were the LGC Inmensos and the RA Superiores. I do hold hope for the LGC but the RA's are a waste IMO. No potential. Some of the cigars that stood out were BHK 52, 54, 56, RyJ Dukes, Monte Grand Edmundos, Dip 3 (01), RA 898v (99), Enrique Mons BHK 56, La China Robusto just to name a few.

I'm also disappointed that I didn't bring back any bundles of customs this year. It is a sad, sad story out in Havana these days. All of the custom rollers (Reynaldo, La China, Hamlet, Enrique Mons) that I talked to are taking the "donkey cock" route. So sad. Nothing to be found in the 42 RG size.







Reynaldo has gone crazy! His smallest RG cigar is the prominentes. He even has a 64 RG cigar now. Craziness I say.

One of the highlights of the trip was El Laguito. A tour of the Cohiba factory. Pics to follow.

FYI, it is official. Well not really but according to Hamlet and Abel, HSA is no longer making the Boli Gold Medals so buy them up now while you can. Such a shame. Another 42 RG cigar gone.









I found some hidden treasures. My haul included:

1 box Monte C
1 box BBF (03)
1 box Boli Inmensas (03)
3 boxes of Monte Sublimes 
2 boxes Boli Gold Medals
1 LGC Jar
8 RA 898 Singles 
Various custom singles

And a few pics...

Our home for the week.





































La China and myself.










LCDH 5y16 Miramar










The group having a cigar with Carlos Robaina at 5y16










Carlos Robaina's rings. The one on the right is his late fathers Alejandro Robaina.










Enrique Mons and myself










Colin Ganley (Senior Editor ECCJ) and myself


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Havana trip report.*

Hamlet and myself.










El Laguito Factory


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Havana trip report.*

The haul!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

OMG that looks amazing! Jeff I am quite jealous! Glad you guys had a great time!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeff. Wow. I am very impressed! Glad you had a wonderful time and met some great people as well!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Dang!

That is quite a haul.

How did you book that place you stayed at? Is there a website or something?


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*So glad for you.....looks and sounds like fun had by all.

Thanks for the pictures.*


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

I see an ashtray from the Nacional..how many drinks did you have that night? LOL


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

:fear: WOW!!!! IM SPEECHLESS!!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

the nub said:


> I see an ashtray from the Nacional..how many drinks did you have that night? LOL


Look what the cat dragged in! You have good eyes Lawrence, especially for an old fogger! A few cuc for the security guard and out the back door we went!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

fantastic pics jeff!
what's with the magneheilc meter. 
is it looking for plugs as they are rolled?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

shuckins said:


> fantastic pics jeff!
> what's with the magneheilc meter.
> is it looking for plugs as they are rolled?


Yup. Before the wrapper goes on they test for draw. Good idea.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

the nub said:


> I see an ashtray from the Nacional..how many drinks did you have that night? LOL


How good is the outdoor bar area of the Nacional ! The perfect place for cigars and Cuba libres. Looks like you had a great time. No issues bringing that many sticks back ?


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice pics! Love the haul, I especially love that ashtray.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

What are the two boxes that have the carvings on the lid? They look amazing!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the pic's Jeff--I met Colin some time back and is a well educated tobacconist and a great guy to herf with as well---Now your pictures have me jealous-----*Big Time!!!!*


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, you've just experienced my dream vacation. Very nice haul! I have to agree with others about the ashtray. Bump for a nice score.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeff
Thanks for taking the time to post about your trip.
It is on my "short list" of places to visit.........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome Jeff i am speechless:first:


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the pic man! That looks AMAZING!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow Jeff, very very cool. Thanks for sharing with us. Some day I will go there.

Best regards, tony


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks like a fantastic trip Jeff!!! Cant wait till I get to go one day hopefully!!
Thanks for sharing your trip pictures! 8)


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Jeff! The pictures are fantastic. Sorry the smaller RG cigars are disappearing. Like Bull Man, this trip is on my bucket trip.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

that whole post is just staggering.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks for posting! :smoke::smoke:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the report Tarks!

What do you say Bull Man and Bob, we'll leave the credit cards and cigars at home, stock up on cash and sunscreen, and catch the 1st thing smoking! (pun intended


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> Thanks for the report Tarks!
> 
> What do you say Bull Man and Bob, we'll leave the credit cards and cigars at home, stock up on cash and sunscreen, and catch the 1st thing smoking! (pun intended


I can resist anything but temptation ...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> Thanks for the report Tarks!
> 
> What do you say Bull Man and Bob, we'll leave the credit cards and cigars at home, stock up on cash and sunscreen, and catch the 1st thing smoking! (pun intended


Oh no you guys don't. Not without me in tow anyway. :mrgreen:

Great pics Tarks. Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Is that guy in the middle Brian J ( pic having drinks with Carlos Robaina) ? The bugger didn't tell me he was off to Cuba !


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

canuck2099 said:


> How good is the outdoor bar area of the Nacional ! The perfect place for cigars and Cuba libres. Looks like you had a great time. No issues bringing that many sticks back ?


No issues at customs. I declared everything and they waved me through.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

canuck2099 said:


> Is that guy in the middle Brian J ( pic having drinks with Carlos Robaina) ? The bugger didn't tell me he was off to Cuba !


You got it! Give him shit!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> Thanks for the report Tarks!
> 
> What do you say Bull Man and Bob, we'll leave the credit cards and cigars at home, stock up on cash and sunscreen, and catch the 1st thing smoking! (pun intended


Stephen
In all seriousness, I would love to put together a long weekend......


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

It's amazing when someone posts so many great pics :clap2:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bpegler said:


> I can resist anything but temptation ...


And I'm tempted to resist but I've been told it's futile.

Nice post & pics Jeff, thankyou for letting us see a little of your trip.:smoke2:


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, all I can say is, I can't wait till November. lane:


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like you had a great trip and nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Shaz said:


> Well, all I can say is, I can't wait till November. lane:


 Thinking about booking May too Kaz, if you're interested.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Tarks said:


> Thinking about booking May too Kaz, if you're interested.


May!
Jeeze, I can't keep up with you young whipper snappers!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Great pics!!! Thanks for posting!!! 
Serious custom rolled envy though.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Havana trip report.*



Tarks said:


>


Ok now I am jealous and this makes my avatar look like peanuts compared to this picture. My god how awesome would it be to have stash? LOL.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

David that's just them packing up my recent order.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Havana trip report.*



Starbuck said:


> Ok now I am jealous and this makes my avatar look like peanuts compared to this picture. My god how awesome would it be to have stash? LOL.


I'm glad you chimed in, David ... I was having a hard time deciding whether or not Tarks took a trip to Cuba or to your basement?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay, Jeff. I've been watching the calendar and dreading this thread. I knew we were in for the annual drool fest, which is your inevitable trip to the Holy Land. I think this might be the worst ever, for me, at least 

Thanks for another installment of, "Things You'll Never Do". Nice, living vicariously through you, brother!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've always wondered what Heaven looked like and those are great pics. Love the room you had...I could do that very easy.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Jeff I'm totally blown away! looks like you had a killer time, met some awesome people, smoked some nice cigars. I'm envious!


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks great! About the only thing you didn't pick up was one of those very nice glass topped Cohiba boxes..:jaw: LOL


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

CraigJS said:


> Looks great! About the only thing you didn't pick up was one of those very nice glass topped Cohiba boxes..:jaw: LOL


I would have seriously burst out in laugher had that been the case!!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

man, that looks like it was an absolute killer trip.

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Great pics. I'm so jealous.


----------



## s_catz (Jan 26, 2011)

Did you bring an empty suitcase to bring all those back? Holy smokes!!


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

CraigJS said:


> Looks great! About the only thing you didn't pick up was one of those very nice glass topped Cohiba boxes..:jaw: LOL


guys seriously, the glass top is so that you can tell they're legit. that's what this guy in chinatown told me anyway...


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome post for an awesome trip. Very nicely done.


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the wonderful trip report. Someday ...


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like an amazing trip and very nice bounty...Im very jealous


----------



## smokey21 (Sep 19, 2011)

what a great haul!


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome pics and and a very nice score! I think next time I'm out in cancun I'm going to take the short plane ride out there.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Great pics! Love Havana.. its been awhile for me but I want to make a trip again in a year or so


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Okay, Jeff. I've been watching the calendar and dreading this thread. I knew we were in for the annual drool fest, which is your inevitable trip to the Holy Land. I think this might be the worst ever, for me, at least
> 
> Thanks for another installment of, "Things You'll Never Do". Nice, living vicariously through you, brother!


What he said


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

hey AWESOME pics!!!

which cigar is this?:?










very nice box...


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

no body?!

im very curious to know what cigars are that... :gossip:


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Looks like a truly amazing trip.


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

Great pics. I was in varadero and Habana in Jan
and probably going back in Nov. I love it down there.
How did you get all those sticks back here????. Man I feel like an idiot,
I only brought back my legal limit, 2 boxes...sigh...
Good info for the next trip.


----------



## xixon (Mar 31, 2012)

Mr Poo-Dedo...nice haul Jeff for you & the boys ...mine was not as large


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

xixon said:


> Mr Poo-Dedo...nice haul Jeff for you & the boys ...mine was not as large
> 
> View attachment 37836


XIXON !

where in Cuba did you got the JARS???
i look everywhere on HAVANA and didnt find it...

shame on me ! ! ! :help:


----------



## xixon (Mar 31, 2012)

I got the jar of LGC Deliciosos from Reynaldo (Conde de Villanueva in Old Havana) and the Partagas Jar from the Veradero airport (but this was in November 2010) ....this January (2012) I had a mule bring me back 2 jars of H Upmann Noellas which she found at 69st LCDH but also found a jar of LGC at her hotel (Barcelo Marina Palace)....previously my sister brought me back 4 jars of LGC (April 2010) and my brother muled 4 jars of Noellas (April 2011)...both found them at 69st LCDH 

It seems Veradero is the better place to find jars, as Havana has too many cigar lovers that scoop them up. One of my friends searched everywhere in Havana for Noellas in March 2011 and only found one jar....a few weeks latter my brother finds several in Veradero. Orginally, the Partagas jars were only available at the airport but I hear they can now be found at LCDH and hotels cigar shops.


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

xixon said:


> I got the jar of LGC Deliciosos from Reynaldo (Conde de Villanueva in Old Havana) and the Partagas Jar from the Veradero airport (but this was in November 2010) ....this January (2012) I had a mule bring me back 2 jars of H Upmann Noellas which she found at 69st LCDH but also found a jar of LGC at her hotel (Barcelo Marina Palace)....previously my sister brought me back 4 jars of LGC (April 2010) and my brother muled 4 jars of Noellas (April 2011)...both found them at 69st LCDH
> 
> It seems Veradero is the better place to find jars, as Havana has too many cigar lovers that scoop them up. One of my friends searched everywhere in Havana for Noellas in March 2011 and only found one jar....a few weeks latter my brother finds several in Veradero. Orginally, the Partagas jars were only available at the airport but I hear they can now be found at LCDH and hotels cigar shops.


nice acquisition ! ! ! !

:yawn:


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

awesome post OP! also, thanks xixon for sharing yours!


----------

